# Re: Hanging with Victor...EVision description



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Hanging with Victor...EVision description*


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Hanging with Victor...EVision description*

Victor, did you receive the off-list Email that I sent you?

Bill Dennis


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Hanging with Victor...EVision description*

The speed sensor is included as an optional part of the system
if you choose to buy that option. Currently this is the only
config offered - later I will make lite (cheaper) version
with reduced features set. No speed sensor there (and of
course no Eh/mile efficiency data available either).

Victor



> Joseph T. wrote:
> > How is the speed sensor installed? As you can see, I'm no techie...
> >
> > On 7/28/07, Victor Tikhonov <[email protected]> wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Hanging with Victor...EVision description*

Bill, yes I did, will reply.

Victor



> Bill Dennis wrote:
> > Victor, did you receive the off-list Email that I sent you?
> >
> > Bill Dennis
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Hanging with Victor...EVision description*


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Hanging with Victor...EVision description*

The speed sensor itself is about $30. Without it you won't
be able to tell drive efficiency, but you still will see the
power consumption at any time.

Asking not to take it out is like asking not to take useful
navigation system out of Prius while make it "lite" (less
expensive).

This is an option, so if you want it, you just get version with
sensor, I don't see what is the worry. OHOH, few people said -
EVision does too many things for their likes - they would be happy
with $25 Ah raw counter, nothing more. I guess you get
as many opinions as many people you ask.

Lite version will not have speed sensor and also data streaming
ability for those who just want to drive and don't care about
technicality of it. That's the plan. Again, if one doesn't like
spartan version, there is always full featured one.

Victor




> Joseph T. wrote:
> > "later I will make lite (cheaper) version
> > with reduced features set. No speed sensor there (and of
> > course no Eh/mile efficiency data available either)."
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Hanging with Victor...EVision description*


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Hanging with Victor...EVision description*



> Victor Tikhonov wrote:
> 
> > This is an option, so if you want it, you just get version with
> > sensor, I don't see what is the worry. OHOH, few people said -
> ...


----------

